# [Regular Season Game 52] Houston Rockets at Milwaukee Bucks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(31-20)/(24-29)*


When/Where:
*Monday, February 9, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Sessions / Mbah a Moute / Jefferson / Villanueva / Elson*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets have struggled defensively over the last three weeks. They've had little trouble in that area, however, when they've faced the Milwaukee Bucks lately.
> 
> Houston looks to win its ninth straight over the Bucks when the teams meet at the Bradley Center on Monday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

You can't take any team lightly, Especially since our Rockets are anything but consistent, but Rockets should win this game. 
Bucks dos not have SG Michael Redd, C Andrew Bogut and PG Luke Ridnour for the game.
But we should watch out for Ramon Sessions.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If anyone has a stream?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe we are getting blown out


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That wasnt a foul

Scola is ballin.

Still we are playing no defense basketball.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Foul trouble. Yay.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

They're shooting like garbage.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

64-58 at the half.

Scola & Artest keeping us in it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man WTF down by 19.........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

22 points down


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

IS Battier even close to the player he was last year?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I cant watch this its too painful.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow.. Rockets.. what more do you want.. have some heart.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


>


:lol:

Bring back JVG!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Team chemistry is horrible ever since T-mac came back!
Our bench players could win this game.
Next time start the second units.
It's time to trade T-mac, and bring JVG.
Last no Redd,Bogut and Ridnour, and we lost.:krazy:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WTF The Rockets are pissin me off. Blow out win over a better Timberwolve team and then a blow out loss to a basically a bennch line up from the Miluakee Bucks. 

I also hate the idea of Rick letting his players play through way out of a slump. It should be clear now that the starters we have can not respond when the Rockets are in a slump. I wished he'd put his bench players earlier so that its not too late to comeback. This game was a prime example that if put our bench in earlier, we would have won.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Stop kidding yourself Daryl! Time to make some deals. Only because they will not consider tradiing him, Yao is untouchable along with Scola and maybe Wafer because we got him on the cheap.

Everyone else is tradeable. Clearly our SF situation isn't working out the way we thought it would. Shawn Marion anyone?

If Yao, TMac, Scola, and Wafer were safe, what would you be willing to give up to get Ander Miller and Shawn Marion? Do we even have the pieces to get those two guys?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Song dedication to the Rockets



> **** you I'm through
> I want nothing more from you
> My sanity is wearing thin
> I rate, I hate
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> If Yao, TMac, Scola, and Wafer were safe, what would you be willing to give up to get Ander Miller and Shawn Marion? Do we even have the pieces to get those two guys?


I don't think the Sixers want to trade Miller. And Marion would be a 1-year rental just like Artest is going to be, apparently.

I'm starting to think this year is already lost and Morey will change things up in the next offseason.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Nice song Cornholio! I like how you can replace "You" and "Your" with a Rocket's player name. :azdaja:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Stop kidding yourself Daryl! Time to make some deals. Only because they will not consider tradiing him, Yao is untouchable along with Scola and maybe Wafer because we got him on the cheap.
> 
> ...


Marion is actually playing worse than T-Mac and Artest.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Marion is actually playing worse than T-Mac and Artest.


Sometimes they say a change of scenery can help a player. The Marion thought really centered around whether or not we could get a PG like Miller.

All I know is this team is pathetic and the sad part about it is aside from Wafer, Scola, and maybe Yao, nobody really cares.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

they should tell tmac that he's not getting off the bench until he can at least dunk the ball again.


----------

